
Ask HN: Is Spotify Down? - erkanerol
I have problems accessing Spotify. Are you experiencing any problem right now? Are you able to use Browse page? https:&#x2F;&#x2F;open.spotify.com&#x2F;browse
======
recrudesce
I can't get to the "Home" view, but I can play music and use the "Browse"
view. I'm using the desktop app.

So yeah, something's up.

------
rapnie
No problems (eu-west).

Edit: I stand corrected. The android app is having trouble showing my
playlists now (specifically Release Radar, View Album are down).

